# built new stand, pics



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

New Stand for my 75g

stained black now, still working on the hood 


**UPDATED**
http://75gaquarium.blogspot.com/


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow...great job! I wish I could build a stand for myself, but I don't think I'd trust my woodwork.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that is a beautiful stand..outstanding job.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I wish I had some carpentry skills. My stand would look like something Homer Simpson built but covered in blood, probably.

I especially like the way that you did the doors.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Great job. I am impressed.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

That is a great looking stand. Did you draw up your own plans, or find them somewhere?


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks, took me a while, i am still procrastinating on the hood, needs some trim work


had no plans, just took measurements of tank and started building, i built it a little deeper to accomodate the AC110 in the back

the wood paneling is all tongue and groove and pretty cheap, everything else was pretty much scrap wood and left over paint mixed together (explains the pink structure)


this is teh second stand i built so far, check out the link now, i posted my first stand/tank pics. 

I wil post the stained pics sometime this week


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

did some more work on the stand, link is in the first post, it is now stained, and almost ready for cichlids

still need to add gravel from the 38g transfer the fish and water, complete the hood....

probably have to redo the aquascaping and add some rocks instead of the driftwood


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

Blog updated again, lights are in! just need to complete the Trim on the hood


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Amazing. If I attempted that it would be hard to type due to missing fingers.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Very nice! I'm gonna build a stand soon for when I get my 125 gallon I want!


----------

